# Área para chistes que pudieran ser difíciles de entender rápidamente



## chileno

Un área donde se digan chistes y la explicación solo sea contestada de manera privada, no sin antes la persona tratar por lo menos de dilucidar el asunto. 

Cada idioma tendría su propia área etc

Por ejemplo:

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre lástima y lastima?

El tamaño.

Creo que chistes así pudieran ayudar mucho a esos que están tratando de entender bien el idioma.

Hasta los nativos pausan un poco e incluso hay esos que son el colmo de flojos y no lo entienden, qué creen que pueda pasar con un estudiante de la lengua avanzado?

Hagan la prueba primero y después respondan.

Gracias.


----------



## swift

chileno said:


> Un área donde se digan chistes y la explicación solo sea contestada de manera privada


Eso no suena como un foro.


----------



## Foraneo

chileno said:


> Un área donde se digan chistes y la explicación solo sea contestada de manera privada





swift said:


> Eso no suena como un foro.



Y entonces… por qué no de manera pública?

La idea me parece buena. Muchos de los chistes llevan un componente local difícil (cuando no imposible) de entender para quienes no son de la región y dominan la lengua.


----------



## swift

En mi experiencia, cuando ha habido estudiantes de un idioma que se han topado con algún chiste que les ha costado entender, han podido plantear sus dudas en los foros ya existentes.


----------



## chileno

La idea es de el entendimiento personal. Como se dice por ahí "a chiste explicado sale podrido", no es lo mismo que a uno le cruja el cerebro a que se lo expliquen. Cuando es público todos opinan y no es la gracia de un chiste. Por eso esto tiene que ser solo en castellano o en los idiomas que quieran hacer lo mismo. La idea principal no es la de dar la explicación del chiste sino que le cruja el cerebro al que lo está ponderando.

Se pueden dar pistas como en el caso de lástima y lastima, como por ejemplo indicarlo privadamente "l*á*stima y l*a*stima" y ver si eso ayuda. Hay gente que no está lista sencillamente para entender esos chistes...etc
No sé, es solo una idea.


----------



## Agró

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre lástima y lastima?

El tamaño. 

"l*á*stima y l*a*stima" 


¿El tamaño de qué?
Lo siento, no lo entiendo.


----------



## Peterdg

Agró said:


> Lo siento, no lo entiendo.


Yo tampoco.


----------



## swift

Es un chiste falocéntrico —bastante zafio, si se me pregunta—.


----------



## Bevj

Lástima y las tima (a las mujeres)


----------



## Rocko!

Bevj said:


> Lástima y las tima (a las mujeres)


No. Es lo que dijo swift, que da lástima por pequeño (avergüenza por su tamaño) o que lastima por ser grande (ocasiona dolor por su tamaño al penetrar).
¿Será que hace falta esta sección o foro? Hummm...
Tal vez el dueño, Mike, puede crear una sección premium (de pago), donde solamente los suscritos puedan postear allí este tipo de contenido, con el derecho, por haber pagado, de incluir fotos y links a youtube sin necesidad de moderación, y de recibir todo tipo de comentario también sin moderación, pero bueno, eso sería otra sugerencia aparte.
Estoy seguro de que con el tiempo, varios pagarían.
En otro foro de idiomas se pagaba para tener un perfil personalizado y tener el hilo propio "siempre arriba".


----------



## Bevj

Vale, gracias.


----------



## chileno

Por ahí va la cosa... y como vieron incluso a nativos se les pasa....

@Bevj  excellent! assuming nobody translated to you.


----------



## chileno

swift said:


> Es un chiste falocéntrico —bastante zafio, si se me pregunta—.


Zafio? En mi tiempo se le habría llamado "chiste verde", pero en fin. Hay chistes blancos y hay chistes colorados o rojos. Imaginen chistes de colores. 
Es una idea. Este tipo de chistes vienen desde los 80s y hoy en día muchos no son vistos con buenos ojos por hay que ser políticamente correcto, lo cual no significa que sea correcto del todo.


----------

